# Toys



## thatkiidsean (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey everyone!

I keep watching videos on YouTube, and I can't find one that describes what is good for a rabbit and what is bad for a rabbit. I don't want my rabbit to get bored, nor do I want it to get sick. What types of things do rabbits like to do? During the daytime, it will mostly be out of its cage, but I would still like it if he/she can have some toys. 
:energizerbunny:


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Jun 23, 2014)

cardboard tubes from toilet paper and paper towel rolls
paper bags
cardboard boxes (especially a closed box with two or three rabbit sized entrance holes cut in the sides)
cardboard concrete forms or large PVC pipes for tunnels (make sure bunny can't get stuck!)
untreated wicker baskets or other wicker items 
hard plastic cat balls with a bell inside (make sure your bunny isn't chewing up and swallowing the plastic though)
hard plastic baby toys such as rings, links, keys, rattles, etc.
parrot toys and bells
kitty condos (the shorter ones), tunnels, platforms
towels
small straw whisk broom
straw balls ( you can get the ones meant as hamster houses; for added enjoyment fill with timothy hay)
box full of shredded paper (preferably ink free - you can sometimes get unprinted newsprint roll ends from the local newspaper printer)
fresh branches from apple trees
dried pine cones
large rubber ball


----------



## dragynflye (Jun 23, 2014)

Fox doesn't care about toys much, but Pond is super playful! He loves his grass ball (about the size of a tennis ball). He pushes it around, tosses it, and will chase it if I role it. He loves to dig at rag rugs, grass mats, and boxes of shredded newspaper. He likes jingley cat balls. We also put together obstacle courses for him. He loves to zip around the cat tree, through tunnels, over boxes, behind furniture, ect. We move things around to change it up and keep him interested.


----------



## thatkiidsean (Jun 23, 2014)

What type of bay toys would they like? I heard they like hard plastic keys, but would they like anything with sound to it? If so, what would they be?


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Jun 23, 2014)

thatkiidsean said:


> What type of bay toys would they like? I heard they like hard plastic keys, but would they like anything with sound to it? If so, what would they be?




rings, keys, links, rattles


----------



## thatkiidsean (Jun 24, 2014)

Would something like this work??
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000BNCA4K/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001ABZGU2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CQHYX08/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## thatkiidsean (Jun 24, 2014)

Would something like this work??
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000BNCA4K/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001ABZGU2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CQHYX08/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## pani (Jun 24, 2014)

I think that looks okay.


----------



## thatkiidsean (Jun 24, 2014)

What are some good hand-made toys (besides a toilet paper roll)? :happyrabbit:


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Jun 24, 2014)

thatkiidsean said:


> What are some good hand-made toys (besides a toilet paper roll)? :happyrabbit:




I posted a list of home made toys lol scroll up!


----------



## thatkiidsean (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh my God I am so sorry! I am half asleep right now when I wrote that :zzzzz would toys with batteries in it, such as toys that would move on their own that the rabbit can chase after, be bad for a bunny?


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Jun 24, 2014)

thatkiidsean said:


> Oh my God I am so sorry! I am half asleep right now when I wrote that :zzzzz would toys with batteries in it, such as toys that would move on their own that the rabbit can chase after, be bad for a bunny?




it's fine  and I'm not sure if they would, I've never offered those to my buns but you could try. Mine loveee tunnels and cardboard boxes, places to hide and they love digging.


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Jun 24, 2014)

More ideas:

Cardboard boxes with door holes cut out

Foot stools or small chairs to jump on (rabbits love a look out!)

Toilet roll inners stuffed with hay and herbs

A deep tray filled with soil for them to dig in (and save your flowerbeds!)

Fill a breakfast cereal box with hay and herbs and treats

Hide treats in their hay

Branches with fruit and veg hanging from it

Things to throw about such as plastic plant pots

Tunnels

Willow balls
Rabbit safe toys with bells in

Wooden chew toys - for flinging, or those that hang from the cage for chewing, pulling & batting.

Cardboard boxes - for crawling in & out hopping on

Fill a box with shredded newspaper or dried leaves so bunny can jump in and dig!!

Paper towel or toilet paper tubes - 

Leave some paper towels on so bunny can shred happily.

Tissue Box - Remove plastic, stuff with hay and let bunny try to get it out. (Be sure no heads get stuck inside!)

Paper bags - to shred, shove around.
Untreated straw or wicker baskets - for chewing (can be filled with hay or straw for digging)

Pine cones - washed and dried for at least 4 months.

Phone books - without the shiny cover, for ripping & shredding

Cat toys - can be rolled or tossed, no small, removable or chewable pieces

Metal lids - from mayonnaise jars, etc. are great for flipping around and making noise!

Baby toys - hard plastic that teeth cannot break or eat through, such as keys, stacking cups or stacking blocks that can be knocked over, fish links, rattles 

old bunch of keys

little plastic trucks about 10cm higher or bigger

Slinkies, Tonka trucks or plastic Playskool type trucks & toys 

untreated sea grass doormats


Quaker Oats boxes - You can cut out the other end 

Whisk brooms - made of broom straw only

Towels - for bunching and scooting with paws; make sure bunny does not eat the towel

Set up an area for your bun to play outside 

Wood branches & twigs - pesticide free & aged at least three months 

Balls -Wire cat balls, plastic balls, big (light) kids balls-balls they can nudge, paw and/or fling

Quik-Tubes - Cardboard tubes used for setting cement for patio posts, etc. make great tunnels for bunnies to zip through chew, hop over and hide in. They only cost about 6 dollars at Home Depot and other similar stores!

Make a sock toy. Stuff a clean, old sock with hay and tie the end for a fun toy. You can add a treat such as a slice of banana for added enjoyment.
Use shoelaces. You can tie extra shoelaces around the rabbit's cage for it to play with.

Make a wooden rabbit chew toy by buying (un-used & untreated) wooden spoons.

You can scrunch unwanted paper such as old newspapers into balls for the bunny to shred, or shred it yourself so your bunny can dig and rest in it. Make sure that the paper does not have ink on it, or that the ink is soy-based, like most newspapers

Footballs, cat balls etc. all make good toys for your bun to push 
jungle gym type kids toys, they like to investigate high places, make sure they are sturdy
empty yogurt containers, one inside the other with a treat in the middle

hanging parrot toys or solid baby mobiles in their hutches
wooden or basket tunnels to run through and hide in
upturned large plant pots
clay pipes to run through


----------



## thatkiidsean (Jun 24, 2014)

Thank you so much! I'm definitely going to buy some of these! I heard that sometimes, they like stuffed animals -- is this true, or is it bad for them because of the stuffing (and possibly a squeaker) on the inside? I have a bunch of catnip toys from my old cat, and I was wondering if those things are safe to give a rabbit, being that they're made out of grass. Kitty condos, I've also heard, can be very stimulating for a rabbit. I know rabbits can get pretty big in size, so what should I look for in a kitty condo to accommodate this, and how tall should it be? One more question: I see rabbit leashes, and I tend to chuckle when I see them :laughsmiley: does this mean you can actually give your rabbit a walk? If so, will they even enjoy it?


----------



## Azerane (Jun 24, 2014)

You can give them stuffed animals, avoid ones with squeakers, small bead eyes/noses that can be easily chewed off and the beanie kind (with the weighted legs). If your bunny shows signs of chewing open the stuffed animal, then take it away as you don't want them ingesting the stuffing. Some bunnies really like having a stuffed animal to cuddle against and groom.


----------



## thatkiidsean (Jun 24, 2014)

Great! I have tons of them!


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Jun 24, 2014)

what breed of rabbit are you getting then maybe I could help with the kitty condo. Yes you can walk bunnies  there are many harnesses out there made for them! I tried walking mine but I didn't have great luck and they don't seem to enjoy the confinement and having a harness on but every rabbit is different so you could try it. I just let them roam my yard and I also have playpens set up when I'm not able to watch them, they love it! Either way is fine for outdoor exercise.


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Jun 24, 2014)

Kitty condos are pretty expensive in my opinion so unless you already have one then I wouldn't suggest getting it. It will probably get either destroyed, peed on, or altogether ignored by a rabbit. 

I'd suggest the cardboard Maze Haven that BinkyBunny sells. it is relatively inexpensive. it's very resilient too. http://store.binkybunny.com/mobile/maze-haven-binkybunny-p15.aspx

Or you could just make them like cut holes in cardboard boxes.


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Jun 24, 2014)

plus they can't really do heights like cats so I personally dont suggest a kitty condo.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 25, 2014)

Oops, missed the part about walking your rabbit. I have a harness and leash for Bandit, it took a little bit of gradual training to get him used to the feel of it etc, but it works well. You don't walk the rabbit, all that essentially happens, is they hop around, and you follow them wherever they go. You have to keep in mind that they can get scared and take off quickly, which if you're not careful results in a suddenly taught leash which can make them more scared, so you have to have a bit of a longer leash and make sure you watch closely and can compensate for those sudden moves.

In regards to the kitty condos, if you end up with a dog crate with a shelf, or an nic cage, it's somewhat similar in that it can be a couple of levels. I would stray away from the kitty condos, if only because they tend to be taller, rather than wider and rabbits need more width than height. You're better off with a couple of cardboard boxes for added stimulation


----------



## thatkiidsean (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank You guys!. Are they good climbers?


----------



## thatkiidsean (Jun 25, 2014)

What is a good cardboard maze to make?


----------



## MikeScone (Jun 25, 2014)

thatkiidsean said:


> I heard that sometimes, they like stuffed animals -- is this true, or is it bad for them because of the stuffing (and possibly a squeaker) on the inside?



Both Scone and Natasha had/have their stuffed friends. However, both ignored stuffies without uppy ears. Apparently, the upstanding ears mean "rabbit" to them. 

Scone and Borders Bunny:






Natasha and Marge:


----------



## thatkiidsean (Jun 25, 2014)

So cute!!


----------



## Azerane (Jun 25, 2014)

thatkiidsean said:


> Thank You guys!. Are they good climbers?



Some rabbits are good climbers, others don't even bother with it. Depends on the bunny.


----------



## thatkiidsean (Jun 26, 2014)

I see a lot of cool cat toys that I think would be great for my bun! Would catnip be harmful to my rabbit, even though it is a type of grass? Does it have the same effect on the rabbit as it does with the cat?


----------



## Azerane (Jun 27, 2014)

I tend to avoid cat toys with cat nip. Most of them are soft which means they can be chewed and ingested, but also I have no idea if catnip is harmful or not  You're better off stuffing a toilet paper tube with hay, lol.


----------



## MikeScone (Jun 27, 2014)

Azerane said:


> I have no idea if catnip is harmful or not



That's an interesting question - I did some checking, and while there were some which said that catnip's just a variety of mint, other said that the fresh leaves are toxic or had a sedative effect. Clearly, it doesn't have the same effect on bunnies as on cats, and some references said rabbits just avoid it - but I think I would err on the side of caution and not feed it to a rabbit. There are so many other things which are safe, why take a chance?

I second the stuff-a-toilet-paper-roll-with-hay comment. That's always a hit, and if you find a kind of hay the bunny particularly likes, even better. Scone hated timothy hay in any form, but he went wild for other sorts of grass hay, so I'd stuff toilet paper rolls with different sorts of hay and leave them around for him to find. Natasha will ONLY eat timothy hay, so that's what she gets - I fill her hay rack and also stuff a 4" section of mailing tube for her, as well.


----------

